# Anyone in Clacton area able to help ?



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

Just seen this ad

'Female rat and 15 newborn babies for homing (cage with food bowl and water bottle) need a good home straight away.

she is a really lovely 4 month old rat(wrongly sexed by the pet shop-not noticed until it was too late) but i am unable to look after her and the babies as they should be.' 

I've spoken to the lady who has her -helped her with diet etc but I'm too far away to help -said i would post for her.
Anyone wants details please pm me


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I saw this advertised, wish I had a car as I'd drive down there myself & pick them up


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

You know I cant but how is the other doing Valarie?


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

Just be careful who you hand them over too! have heaard some real horror stories! dunno if they are true or not! but suspect they are!


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Just be careful who you hand them over too! have heaard some real horror stories! dunno if they are true or not! but suspect they are!


No worries DT, I know valerie is totally clued up.


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> You know I cant but how is the other doing Valarie?












here's Cookie  he's very well now and very happy with the others and his friend Muffin


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

tagalong said:


> here's Cookie  he's very well now and very happy with the others and his friend Muffin


Is he the poor little scrap that O'Mali's Dad found in a tree? If so wow, he's become a handsome little man


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

yep 
from this 








to this


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

just to add they are all going to be top eared pink eyed white I think as mum is and apparently Dad is and so all babies should be !!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

wow, he looks so much better, so glad he's grown into a big strong lad


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

these have now been homed


----------

